# Budget! 2021 Super Cat and Trailer 150 Merc 4 stk. 39k SOLD



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a new 2021 Super Cat 2021 trailer. All new rigging hyd jack plate and steering leaning post small console 1 cooler in front rear livewell. Now the savings it's powered with a 2013 Mercury 150 4 stk with new powerhead and 1 yr warranty. Was used on pontoon here at the lake. Boat is white gray floor. 281 802 9151 I f u want a big boat with the skinny capabilites and rock solid Stoner construction but need to save a buck. These will run high 40s with 150s


----------

